# iPad pour étudiant, housse et sacoche



## MrPermanganate (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai quelques questions!

1. L'iPad est-il confortable pour prendre des notes, et plus important, mettre en page mes cours (titres, couleurs, pas plus, je suis en droit)? La prise en main est-elle facile avec le logiciel Pages? 

2. Je compte acheter avec un "Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard" qui fait office de rabat... Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà essayé et est-il à la hauteur?

3. l'iPad suffira-t-il ou recensez-vous des personnes à qui leur macbook quel qu'il soit manque? Pour quelles raisons?

Merci pour tout, merci d'avoir tout lu, et merci une troisième fois si vous répondez

Bonne soirée!


----------



## Lauange (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Oui, l'utilisation de pages est assez facile. Je reconnais que la souris me manque pour certaines actions. Je n'ai pas la cover que tu cites mais elle me semble pratique et surtout indispensable pour une prise de note rapide.


----------



## pylum (13 Août 2012)

Pour ma part, j'ai un iPad et un iMac : plus besoin de macbook (je l'ai d'ailleurs revendu pour m'acheter l'iPad).

Ce dernier est très bien pour la prise de note et pares je complete si besoin sur mon fixe, avec un clavier et un bel ecran.

Pour ce qui est de l'ipad, il existe une myriade d'app. Je te conseille Pages, Taposé, Ghostwriter ou Penultimate (à toi de voir ce qui te convient le mieux).
Je n'ai pas ressenti le besoin d'avoir un clavier physique, le virtuel de l'iPad me convient tres bien... Et pour ce qui est des notes manuscrites, j'utilise le stylet Cosmonaut qui est hyper agréable !!

En esperant t'avoir été utile

Pylum

P.S : si tu as un compte Evernote (ce que je te conseille fortement d'ailleurs) et une smart cover d'apple, je te conseille l'app Peek : gratuite et hyper sympa pour se faire des fiches type question/reponse (bien pratique en période de révision...)


----------

